# Gloves and Straps



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi everyone.

I'm struggling at the moment with loading my traps up - when it comes to shrugging a barbell I can only lift 100kg and I do this with ease. I try and load any more than that and I can lift the bar, shrug it, but I cannot grip it.

What do you all recommend in terms of gloves and straps?

Cheers.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I suggest you build your grip / forarms up personally


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

try using a trap bar as well as building up your forearms.


----------



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers fellas, I will get onto the forearms - i'll get a few exercises for that on the go.

I still want to invest in a pair of gloves as i'm getting some massive calluses(?). Any recommendations on that?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't bother... rough hands are working hands...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dont bother with gloves, get some lifting straps


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

gloves and straps are a must for me especially when it comes to lifting heavy weights,the are a safety feature for a good grip watch this video and see why gloves can help u


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

danman said:


> gloves and straps are a must for me especially when it comes to lifting heavy weights,the are a safety feature for a good grip watch this video and see why gloves can help u


Gloves had nothing to do with it bud.

The pratt didnt have his thumb wrapped around the bar, we have thumbs for a reason!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Dont bother with gloves, get some lifting straps


I agree I use straps on all my lat work, (shrugs too), there is no reason not to, if I want to improve my grip I will work on it, or get stimulation from my deadlift.

What a cock in that bench press video, lol


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Gloves had nothing to do with it bud.
> 
> The pratt didnt have his thumb wrapped around the bar, we have thumbs for a reason!


that is a true point too mate,lol..but gloves for me help me lift heavyr,depends on ur hands i guess..


----------



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> I don't bother... rough hands are working hands...


I agree but the girlfriend doesnt.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

iamfeeb said:


> I agree but the girlfriend doesnt.


Maybe it's more specific to your hands. She doesn't mind mine  - J/K

Back on topic - I wouldn't use straps for anything other than maybe shrugs or pull down exercises. If something goes wrong like a deadlift and you're tied to that bar you're in trouble.

And gloves are for girls...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with Nytol (again). Straps are used for most of my back training.

P.s. Gloves are deffo for ****


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Agree with Nytol (again). Straps are used for most of my back training.
> 
> P.s. Gloves are deffo for ****


Oh and chalk is always good too.... I even use chalk when squatting so when i sweat the bar doesnt slip when i grip it


----------



## iamfeeb (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheers fellas, thanks for the advice. Got some work done on my forearms today and ill probably invest in some straps for shrugs.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

As I train in a Fitness First they don't allow chalk so invested in a pair of gloves. I don't use straps very often as I want to increase grip strength but I don't want sweaty hands which reslut in me dropping the weights.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Shadow said:


> As I train in a Fitness First they don't allow chalk so invested in a pair of gloves. I don't use straps very often as I want to increase grip strength but I don't want sweaty hands which reslut in me dropping the weights.


I train at a FF now and again and they don't seem to have a problem with chalk mate. As long as you a sensible and don't make too much of a mess you should be fine.

Have you actually asked?


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

invisiblekid said:


> I train at a FF now and again and they don't seem to have a problem with chalk mate. As long as you a sensible and don't make too much of a mess you should be fine.
> 
> Have you actually asked?


Not only asked but it's got big signs up in the free weights section stating that it's banned!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Not only asked but it's got big signs up in the free weights section stating that it's banned!


Buy a climbing "chalk ball". You can discreetly chalk your hands and it doesn't get everywhere. It isn't as good as chalk but better than nothing.

Either that or join a proper gym.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Porky Pie said:


> Buy a climbing "chalk ball". You can discreetly chalk your hands and it doesn't get everywhere. It isn't as good as chalk but better than nothing.
> 
> Either that or join a proper gym.


I use chalk balls, get them from ebay


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Liquid chalk is good too, I used to use it in a poncey gym that was not chalk friendly.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Porky Pie said:


> Buy a climbing "chalk ball". You can discreetly chalk your hands and it doesn't get everywhere. It isn't as good as chalk but better than nothing.
> 
> Either that or join a proper gym.


Believe me I would love to join a proper gym and will if I ever change jobs.

At the moment I'm lucky as FF is approximately 2 minutes away from where I work and I train at lunch time. The nearest proper gym is 20 minutes away which wouldn't give me enough time. Other commitments prevent me training at any other time of the day.

I can live with that for the sake of wearing girly gloves or using chalk.


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

what weight should you start to use knee straps/belt when squating? i`m up to 3 plates either side(20kg`s) but think i could maage 4 but have no spotter and need to work on my lower back as it kills for days after even tho i have had my formed checked out


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

stocky24 said:


> what weight should you start to use knee straps/belt when squating? i`m up to 3 plates either side(20kg`s) but think i could maage 4 but have no spotter and need to work on my lower back as it kills for days after even tho i have had my formed checked out


Some people squat heavy with no knee wraps and no belt. It depends mate. A mate of mine squats 380kgs (9 plates each side) no knee wraps.

Personally I go up to 220kgs (5 a side) and the knee wraps go on anything heavier than that. I use a belt for 180kgs and everything heavier.

Try doing good mornings and straight leg deadlifts if you want a strong back.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

stocky24 said:


> what weight should you start to use knee straps/belt when squating? i`m up to 3 plates either side(20kg`s) but think i could maage 4 but have no spotter and need to work on my lower back as it kills for days after even tho i have had my formed checked out


when your knees give way....

if you can manage the exercise without pain then you don't need straps unless you are protecting an old injury. I have the start of arthritis in my knees but as they don't hurt yet i'm squatting raw to try and strengthen everything.


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i use straps for most of my back work.. forearms are big enough i dont wanna look like fukin popeye and i'm not a powerlifter.. so straps all the way for me.. no way is your grip gonna be able to take the weight your traps can..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

DB said:


> i use straps for most of my back work.. forearms are big enough i dont wanna look like fukin popeye and i'm not a powerlifter.. so straps all the way for me.. *no way is your grip gonna be able to take the weight your traps can..*


That is because you are a fairy,


----------

